

Don't abandon websites to spammers - henning
http://blog.stevex.net/index.php/2008/09/08/abandoned-websites/

======
jccovey
So... we should go back to Digg?

I don't think so.

------
trezor
This is why having RSS feeds which can feed you all changes/additions to a
website is a good idea.

Maybe _especially_ for abandoned websites.

